

Mailbox for Mac now in public beta - mattstrayer
http://www.mailboxapp.com/blog/#/posts/95197480210

======
sandstrom
I think there is room for improvements on email clients, so more competition
is nice!

Some other newcomers are:

\- [http://mailplaneapp.com/](http://mailplaneapp.com/)

\- [http://www.postbox-inc.com/](http://www.postbox-inc.com/)

\- [http://inky.com/](http://inky.com/)

Unfortunately, Mailbox FAQ question 'Does Mailbox store my emails on its
servers?' => 'Yes, but...' is a deal-breaker for me (sadly).

It's still nice to see the innovation though.

~~~
jperras
> Unfortunately, Mailbox FAQ question 'Does Mailbox store my emails on its
> servers?' => 'Yes, but...' is a deal-breaker for me (sadly).

As it is for me. When I think about the sheer quantity of services that I
subscribe to that could be hijacked via a password reset email that falls into
the wrong hands, I shudder at the thought of having copies of my mail stored
somewhere else.

Hell, every few weeks I consider hosting my own email instead of relying on
Gmail. Not that I believe I could do a better job security-wise, but the idea
of minimizing the number of 3rd parties that have access to what amounts to my
entire digital life (and the ability to destroy it at will) is very appealing.

------
dmix
Nice, shame they don't support non-gmail yet. Although the UI looks just like
Fastmail with the minimalist web theme selected, which I highly recommend if
you're not comfortable using GMail. I find it superior to GMails web UI in
many ways.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "Nice, shame they don't support non-gmail yet."

They support gmail and iCloud I think.

------
nodesocket
It is really a shame, because the only native e-mail client that I actually
used and loved was Sparrow. Then they got acquired and shattered my hopes and
dreams. Now it is just Gmail web.

~~~
timmins
I find AirMail to be similar in style with a ton of advanced features. Have
you tried using that?

